# Fantom Cross Pro frameset



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been reading all I can about the Fantom Cross and am interested in purchasing a frame. I've looked at the BikesDirect web site and know that complete bikes are available there, but they don't seem to sell just the frames.

Do any of you know a source for just the frames and forks? I'd be particularly interested in the Fantom Cross Pro frameset. 

Larry


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

www.Bikeisland.com has several BD frames but I didn't see the Fantom Cross.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

dumb question, but why just the frame? seems like the "deal" is in buying the whole bike and getting the frame essentially for free. 
that said, the whole bike is tempting me seriously.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

No, it's not a dumb question. Neither the Fantom Cross or the Pro come with a triple. I'd like to build a bike up with a 105 triple setup, including 105 STI levers. I think I'd enjoy trying to build a bike up.........Since 1998 I've been riding a recumbent that I designed and built from scratch, so fooling around with with stuff is fun for me.

I think I'm right that the Cross has Tiagra STI levers and the Pro has an Ultegra double setup. But I agree with you that either of these bikes is a wonderful bargain if they are what you are looking for.......and the Cross has such a low price that I could see buying it and over time changing out some of the components. Larry


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If you don't have any luck finding the Moto and you just want a inexpensive cross frame consider the Nashbar cross frame or the Scattante XRL from Performance.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

Lifelover, that's a good point. Bike Island also lists the Moto Fantom Cross frameset (it's on their Ebay site).........it's only $200 including the carbon fork.....so it costs less than either the Scattante ($279 with carbon fork) or the Nashbar ($129 without fork). Any of these frames would take care of my needs I'm sure........but I sure like that polished look of the Moto Fantom Pro.......guess I'll have to get over that!! 

Given that all there frames are similarly priced - once you include the price of the fork for the Nashbar frame - it doesn't seem to me that there is much difference in them. The Nashbar frame is equiped for a disc brake, but other than that I see no significant differences, and I like the looks of the Moto Fantom frame better. Any thoughts on one frame over the other?

Larry


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Leader also has some nice frames in about the same price range.

Look at the geometry and the lengths of the seat tube, down tube, etc. 

I'd also suggest going to your LBS and riding a couple of bikes. You may find you that you prefer a more relaxed riding position over a more upright position or vice versa and that would eliminate one or more of your potential choices.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lharley said:


> Lifelover, that's a good point. Bike Island also lists the Moto Fantom Cross frameset (it's on their Ebay site).........it's only $200 including the carbon fork.....so it costs less than either the Scattante ($279 with carbon fork) or the Nashbar ($129 without fork). Any of these frames would take care of my needs I'm sure........but I sure like that polished look of the Moto Fantom Pro.......guess I'll have to get over that!!
> 
> Given that all there frames are similarly priced - once you include the price of the fork for the Nashbar frame - it doesn't seem to me that there is much difference in them. The Nashbar frame is equiped for a disc brake, but other than that I see no significant differences, and I like the looks of the Moto Fantom frame better. Any thoughts on one frame over the other?
> 
> Larry


I suspect there is Zero difference in quality of the frames. Depending on how you plan to use it you may want to consider rack/fender mounts although I suspect they all have them.

Nashbar has 15% off the next 2 days but it you can get the one you like (Moto) for $200 than that is the way to go. 

Hell for $220 shipped I might even consider on to replace my ill fitting Redline that has no rack mounts.

The only other suggestion I would make is if you don't plan to use the bike for cross racing and you don't need a 58 or 56 consider the Nashbar Touring Frame. 

I've seen one in person and it's very nice looking and comes sticker free. At $180 shipped (with the 15% off) it a sweet deal.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

*What about the carbon fork......*

I've considered the Nashbar touring frameset.....and really do like it.....but the Moto has the carbon fork.....I've never ridden with a carbon fork before......should that be a priority?

I really think a 57 or 58 will fit me best.....the Nashbar frame jumps from 56 up to 59.5 I think!!! That's a large jump!

Larry


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

lharley said:


> I've considered the Nashbar touring frameset.....and really do like it.....but the Moto has the carbon fork.....I've never ridden with a carbon fork before......should that be a priority?
> 
> I really think a 57 or 58 will fit me best.....the Nashbar frame jumps from 56 up to 59.5 I think!!! That's a large jump!
> 
> Larry


For a cross, commuter, touring bike where you will be running fatter tires (32s+ maybe) I would not give any consideration to fork material. I suspect it is over hyped but I've seen some folks express concern about the rack mounts in the CF forks.

Nashbar is out of stock of any sizes between 54 and 60. If they had the 56 at this price I most likely would have got one to replace my Redline.

Good luck and post some pics of whatever you go with.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Iharley, a carbon fork will be lighter and will dampen some of the road noise.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I was considering the Scattante frame - with their occasional "15% off" sales, you could get it close to $200 for frame and fork. I actually like the look of the lighter (biege?) one. And if I race it, people will not expect a lot from a Performance house-brand bike, so I won't be embarrassed if I don't do well, like if I got a Ridley.

But then a new Fantom Cross Pro frameset (with fork and brakes) showed up on my local Craigslist last week for only $150, so I bought that instead.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

*Cross Pro*

I can't believe you scored a Fantom Cross Pro frame!! That is what I'd like to buy, but I can't find the Pro frame available anywhere. Do you know where the seller bought the frame?

Just sold my motorcycle this morning, so I'm ready to make the plunge and buy a frame. It's either going to be the Fantom Cross or the Scantante I think.....I like the black one.....but I'd REALLY prefer the Cross Pro. Does it look like the polished frame will hold up well? Larry


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Larry,

Actually somebody here has a Ridley that I want on Craigslist, so I'm probably going to sell the Fantom Pro What size frame do you need?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> Actually somebody here has a Ridley that I want on Craigslist, so I'm probably going to sell the Fantom Pro What size frame do you need?



I'm not Larry but maybe interested in a 56.


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

*Fantom Cross Pro*

I think I will need a 58.

Do you know where the seller purchased the Pro frame? I've seen the Fantom Cross fame and fork for sale on Ebay, but not the Cross Pro.

Larry


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe mine's a 52cm. They bought the whole bike, but it was too big, so they took the parts and bought a new frame.

*So I've got a 52cm frame, with a Thomson Elite stem, Thomson Elite seatpost, Avid cantilevers, and an FSA Energy front derailleur for sale. (The Ridley I'm getting takes a different sized seatpost and different front derailleur clamp, so I'm selling the ones I got for the Motobecane).*


----------



## lharley (Jul 1, 2007)

*Pro Frame*

Sorry, I posted to you privately before I saw your reply to the list. A 52 is too small for me.

Do yo know where the seller got the Cross Pro frame? I can't find the frame and fork for sale anywhere.

Larry


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

I just thought I'd update this (old) thread, since I finally had time to put my bike together. I ended up not getting the Ridley, but built this one up instead. I never had time to apply the pearlescent orange paint I bought form House of Kolor, but I will do that next summer.

I cobbled together a completely mixed-up mashup of parts, which suprisingly seem to be working pretty well together. Using a combination of Craigslist/eBay/garage sales/Performance Bike 20% off sales, it all built up for well under $1k, so I am very pleased about that. At today's gas prices, it will take me less than three months for the bike to pay itself off as a commuter (assuming I didn't already have other bikes to commute on).

*BUILD:*
* Dura-ace 10sp brifters
* Truvativ Elita compact crank w/Gigapipe X external bb
* Wipperman Connex 10sp chain
* Ultegra 10sp rear derailleur
* FSA Energy front derailleur
* SRAM 10-sp cassette (I think it's 12-25?)
* Spooky carbon brakes
* OpenPro rims, 32 spoke on Dura-ace hubs hand-built by Colorado Cyclist (with purple nipples!)
* Panaracer Urban max 700x32c tires
* CrankBrothers Smarty pedals
* PlanetBike Fenders
* Thomson seatpost and stem
* Eastpm EA70 hbar
* Thomson Elite stem and seatpost

Those Spookies are hard to get right - I had my local shop adjust them to stop them from squealing, but they don't seem to have much power...

My inital impression is that it rides pretty much like I expected. It will be my daily commuter with the outside possibility of being raced CX next year. For comparison sake, my other bikes are carbon (Cervelo Soloist carbon, Look 555, recently sold Argon18 Helium), and this bike rides very differently. While I didn't mind (and really enjoyed) riding my other bikes to work, I'd gotten one stolen last year, so this is a more practical ride to park in the city.

I will update this once i get some real road time on it. 


















​


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice ride and good job on the build. Those fenders sure give it an... "interesting" look.  Thanks for posting those pics.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> Nice ride and good job on the build. Those fenders sure give it an... "interesting" look.  Thanks for posting those pics.


Fenders are a total necessity on a commuter. Yesterday I was caught in a deluge of rain. At one point, a big truck went through a puddle in the road and created a splash wave that I rode through that looked like a tsunami. The fenders and lights would obviously be taken off for summer riding / cx racing.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

No, it was a compliment. I like the mix of cruiser/cross appearance the fenders give it. Very unique. I think it looks kinda cool, and I certainly understand about riding in the rain, considering it has been raining for 2 weeks on and off where I am.


----------



## johnstone3 (Feb 3, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> The fenders and lights would obviously be taken off for summer riding / cx racing.


Nice looking build Chilli. If you took the commuter stuff off to race cross, approximately how much does that rig weigh?


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> ​


How tall are you and what is your inseam? Do you have any non-angled picture of the bike? Thanks


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

johnstone3 said:


> Nice looking build Chilli. If you took the commuter stuff off to race cross, approximately how much does that rig weigh?


Sorry - I don't have an accurate scale.

The 2006 Fuji Cross Pro is the same frame, and Fuji's website lists a built weight of 20.4 lbs. If that is an accurate figure, I would guess that mine would weigh a little bit less because my wheels are lighter but all the other components are similar.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

mrbubbles said:


> How tall are you and what is your inseam? Do you have any non-angled picture of the bike? Thanks


Sorry - those camera-phone pics are the only ones I have right now.

Note that the bike is not for sale.


----------

